# Modified/Precision Technology PS59



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

The PS-59 ( first picture) is advertised (video) of amazing accuracy. It is billed as "Laser guided Slingshot". That is not quite true. It comes with a Nstar Red Dot. For some people (like the guy in the sales video) It can be extremely accurate (if you can see). My eyes will be 56 April, and they are tired. ( I can't focus through the Red Dot and see my target both). I have e-mailed Lee (Owner) several times to request an exchange for a Green Laser that they also sell. I figured that with the green laser (can be seen in daylight) would work for me. I bought the PS59 to modify for "Open Class Unlimited"

Like a lot of things, the concept is great, but the implementation is not so great. In my opinion, there is always room for improvement and or modification, with most anything..

There is a lot of room for both, on the PS59 (in my opinion). All of the hardware/some parts,are stainless. The sight mount is also stainless but is a flimsy,poorly designed, fabrication.

The first mod.was to upgrade the for-mentioned sight mount with a WEAVER mount.( picture after the first one). The mounts come in a package of two,Listed for a Marlin, 336.)( China Mart) This mount is very study,stable, and about 1" lower. I had to remove the OEM mount and line holes up on the WEAVER and drill and reassemble. I haven't heard back from "Lee", so I picked up a Center Point ,Red Laser (WEAVER) base. After mounting it up, and sighting it in, I decided to changed propulsion set-up. I had to re-sight, and, in the middle of that process the wind-age screw stopped doing what it was supposed to do. I have it repackage and ready to go back to China Mart I am looking for a Green laser..

The second modification was to upgrade the grip (the picture after the last one).. I installed a grip ( as a cover), that had been, the OEM grip on the Ben Pearson, compound riser that is, now ,the riser on my HP Hybrid Recurve Bow. It feels great and improves the stability bunches.I would have to say, that most any grip, for most any compound, would fit the handle of the PS59 without to much work. All I had to do with the Pearson, was to , put it on!.

The PS59 comes with Tubes. (first picture) To change to bands, all I did, was to add, two thin, wraps of black, Gorilla tape on each tube post. This gives a good, platform for, to tie on bands, and, with a little spit, tubes can be installed over the tape. The big monkey holds the tubes really well.

Upgrading, the brace is next.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is looking good so far. I am anxious to hear how it shoots for you.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Charles said:


> It is looking good so far. I am anxious to hear how it shoots for you.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Without a lazer, it shoots like any other. It is a little weird, with the two pivot points. I have not been able to replace the defective Red Laser with a Green laser yet.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

This is such a cool idea, please keep us posted on how it shoots with the laser.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Sling Jim said:


> This is such a cool idea, please keep us posted on how it shoots with the laser.


Will do.

The laser I bought at China Mart broke. I am looking for an in-expensive, Green Laser. There is one, on-line that is a Weaver base and mount combined, very low profile. I don't won't to spend much as the PS 59 is a bit high$$.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Well I am still working on this unit. I pulled off of the project, mainly due to "POOR CUSTOMER SERVICE" I will write an overall review, over in the Review section

Bill


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I have the original PS-52. You don't shoot it like a regular slingshot. More of a chest shot. I found it very top heavy and unbalanced. Took the tubes off and put flats on and after some practice was hitting pretty good. The red dot sight has the laser beat to **** because you can't see the laser during the day.Different but I'll take my Starship anytime. Flatband


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Flatband said:


> I have the original PS-52. You don't shoot it like a regular slingshot. More of a chest shot. I found it very top heavy and unbalanced. Took the tubes off and put flats on and after some practice was hitting pretty good. The red dot sight has the laser beat to **** because you can't see the laser during the day.Different but I'll take my Starship anytime. Flatband


Flatband, I agree with all the negatives. It was a decent idea, with poor implementation i agree about the laser. I had a red laser to mount, to test the Weaver mount. The Weaver mount is "tops", much sturdier and lower. I just could not use the Red Dot. A green laser is much better in daylight.

I don't care for it to much, but I am working, on making it usable The side to side pivot is good, don't think much of the top pivot

Bill.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey WT, did you have the small blue strips inside the Yellow tubes in yours? I have yet to be able to figure that addition out. I initially figured it was to increase draw pull and give more power, now I think it was more an idea to add to tube life. Still up in the air on this one? Flatband


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Flatband said:


> Hey WT, did you have the small blue strips inside the Yellow tubes in yours? I have yet to be able to figure that addition out. I initially figured it was to increase draw pull and give more power, now I think it was more an idea to add to tube life. Still up in the air on this one? Flatband


No, there were no blue strips. Lee (owner) said that he PS 59 was upgraded with several additions. Not sure which ones.Are you referring to the "tube posts". Mine are as the picture shows. I just added two(spaced) thin strips of tape on the posts to hold the flat bands

Bill


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, different arrangement for attachment totally. They did some changes now that I took a close look. Handle,brace,different metal parts,different brackets,sight mount.It's a different animal for sure. Flatband


----------

